

Why I'm sick to death of being a “woman in tech” - joshsharp
https://medium.com/@nikkidurkin99/why-im-sick-to-death-of-being-a-woman-in-tech-5a38e8b77e59?source=latest&

======
reitanqild
I guess it depends: One of the smartest "women in tech" I ever met told me
that she loved being the only woman on our team. Why? because men
(consistently) only cared about the results, not pecking order. Needless to
say we loved her back: it is hard not to love people like her who are
brilliant and meet us where we were.

~~~
cauterized
That qualifier hurts, and you probably don't even notice how you're using it.
You say she's one of the smartest women you know in tech, not one of the
smartest people you know in tech. Does that mean you don't think she's
comparable to men in tech who are better than mediocre?

That's one of the thousand papercuts that gradually bleed off so many women's
will to pursue this career.

~~~
reitanqild
Late but for you or anyone who reads this later: how did you miss that I wrote
"women in tech" in quotes? Furthermore, if you read a little closer do you
notice another subtlety: she isn't the only one.

You seem to look for a reason to get offended. That isn't a good strategy if
you are going to work with some of us. Otherwise we're quite ok and happily
work with anybody as long as they stay technical instead of going off like you
did above. ;-)

------
ternaryoperator
>The reason my startup failed was a combination of poor decisions on my
behalf...

I can't tell if that's just an error of language or not. I'm guessing from the
rest of the article that she meant to say her decisions and just phrased it
awkwardly.

